# Suicide Jumper



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 2, 2004)

A police officer sent this to me. It is not for the faint of heart. 

If you have a weak stomach, then don't look at the URL. It is a picture of the demise of a suicide jumper taken shortly after he landed. It shows him with his insides now on the outside. You will see the look of horror on the faces of the bystanders, and that is what to me shows the reality of the situation... 

Click here or copy and paste in your address bar:
http://home.att.net/~songs2/Jumper.jpg


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2004)

I felt kinda scrambled by that one.....


----------



## Spud (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for the warning.  I'll pass.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2004)

I couldn't click fast enough - how sick does that make me?  This just makes your guts spill out, doesn't it?


----------



## bignick (Nov 2, 2004)

gross, i wonder how high the fall was from....all the kings horse and all the kings men aren't gonna be able to put him together again...


----------



## Baytor (Nov 2, 2004)

It takes a real hard boiled person to look at that.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 2, 2004)

Ouef, what a mess.  That'll take the sunny side out of your day.


----------



## SmellyMonkey (Nov 2, 2004)

Call me chicken, but I didn't click that link.  (Or did I?.....)


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 2, 2004)

Pass


----------



## Lisa (Nov 2, 2004)

eeewwww! that was horrible... scrambled brains are disgusting.  But somehow it made me all of a sudden hungry.  How sick am I?


----------



## cdhall (Nov 2, 2004)

Hmm. I was thinking, "I'm not going to look." Now that a few of you have posted I know I'm not going to look now anyway. Thanks for the supplemental warnings everyone.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 2, 2004)

cdhall said:
			
		

> Hmm. I was thinking, "I'm not going to look." Now that a few of you have posted I know I'm not going to look now anyway. Thanks for the supplemental warnings everyone.


Chicken.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 2, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Chicken.


 
Me Too! ... Cluck Cluck Cluck!


----------



## cdhall (Nov 2, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Chicken.


I may look later. I'm not sure.
:idunno:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2004)

I prefer not to be Joe Egg on this.  I eagerly click on links like this because my curiosity boils.  I'd rather view the carnage in advance than fry my brain on viewing carnage first-hand.  I think one's heart might be poached when seeing something like this without warning.  It can scramble one's psyche.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 2, 2004)

cdhall said:
			
		

> I may look later. I'm not sure.
> :idunno:


Doug I put that warning in place for a reason!  This is *raw footage*!  Don't worry about Dan calling you a chicken...is he going to be with you when you have nightmares over this?  _I think not_...so use your own judgment!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2004)

That's no yolk.


----------



## bignick (Nov 2, 2004)

it is kinda sad the he felt he needed to end his life like this.....

sometimes...people in his situation feel they are walking on eggshells...and it seems he finally cracked


----------



## Zepp (Nov 2, 2004)

That's horrible!  MJ, you should be ashamed of yourself for posting this!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 2, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> That's horrible! MJ, you should be ashamed of yourself for posting this!


Zepp :idunno: it's kinda like feeling the hits in martial arts! You need to experience it to appreciate the realites of the situation!  If you blind yourself to the harsh realities of life you may have trouble coping and crack when it happens to someone you love!


----------



## raedyn (Nov 2, 2004)

*headinhands* very.punny.


----------



## cdhall (Nov 2, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Doug I put that warning in place for a reason! This is *raw footage*! Don't worry about Dan calling you a chicken...is he going to be with you when you have nightmares over this? _I think not_...so use your own judgment!


Right on MJ. I agree with you on all counts so far I think.


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 2, 2004)

No, I don't need to look either.  Between ER and CSI, that's enough for me.
As a teen I used to get sick thinking about it, so I have improved.  But, that's the stuff nightmares are made of.  TW


----------



## bignick (Nov 2, 2004)

i would encourage you to view the site, sometimes confronting things like this can make it easier to deal with when faced with this situation for real....

I saw something very similar to this one day while was making myself some breakfast, you learn to accept it's a part of life...also, you see sites like this alot around now with halloween and stuff...who hasn't seen guts and stuff like this on the side of somebody's house or car after halloween night...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes - now, see, I for one was very eggcited to see the results of the Humpty Dump.


----------



## bignick (Nov 2, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Chicken.


i think you got the order mixed up


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 2, 2004)

Eeeeeeewww. That is so GROSS! How could they let it happen! Worse, how could they let it be photographed! As far as I'm concerned they should all be fried.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 2, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> i would encourage you to view the site, sometimes confronting things like this can make it easier to deal with when faced with this situation for real....
> 
> I saw something very similar to this one day while was making myself some breakfast, you learn to accept it's a part of life...also, you see sites like this alot around now with halloween and stuff...who hasn't seen guts and stuff like this on the side of somebody's house or car after halloween night...


TW - I agree. Sometimes facing things like this can make you stronger in case of future events. Unfortunately too many of us have already experinced this kind of thing first hand. We get too busy to be careful with the delicate things in life and next thing you know there's cracked carnage all over the place.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 2, 2004)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> TW - I agree. Sometimes facing things like this can make you stronger in case of future events. Unfortunately too many of us have already experinced this kind of thing first hand. We get too busy to be careful with the delicate things in life and next thing you know there's cracked carnage all over the place.


So true, and really while viewing the horrible mess just makes me just lose my appetite, it's important to deal with this topic rather than walk on eggshells around those people who may consider this an option! :asian:


----------



## Deuce (Nov 2, 2004)

This is your brain on drugs....kinda...a little less fried and a little more mushy


----------



## bignick (Nov 2, 2004)

yes...i wouldn't be suprised if drugs were involved at all....they can do horrible things to you


----------



## bignick (Nov 2, 2004)

delete....double post


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 2, 2004)

LOL bignick are you having a flashback?  Interesting observation and I agree drugs may be the cause!


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 2, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> delete....double post


Come on, Nick.  It's not all about the color of your belt, dude.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 2, 2004)

So what was the point of this? Showing it here... and then not using the Premium Club where there's less chance of a kid (and there are some on this forum) that will see it?
Hope you're gonna buy them an omlet breakfast while you explain to them why people just crack that way.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 2, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> So what was the point of this? Showing it here... and then not using the Premium Club where there's less chance of a kid (and there are some on this forum) that will see it?
> Hope you're gonna buy them an omlet breakfast while you explain to them why people just crack that way.


MAcaver you are right. I am ashamed that I had not considered that.:asian: I feel like I have egg on my face.:waah: Perhaps I should have this thread moved...


----------



## Tgace (Nov 2, 2004)

You guys "crack" me up.


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 2, 2004)

that's because they're all on drugs....and that's what their brains look like...on drugs....


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 2, 2004)

It saddend me to see such a hard boiled piece of reality... I mean, Ive seen the likes of this before... one time in my own kictchen, mind you,

 But still, it takes a shell of a man to do something so... cracked.  he had to be very broken up.


----------

